# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  Where to buy timber in melbourne.

## Hinrik

Hi all,
I am in the planning stages of my pergola/verandah and just wanted to know if anyone in melbourne would recommended a good timber supplier.  I am in werribee.  
Thankyou.

----------


## DEMAK Timber

Hi Hinrik, 
Without trying to toot our own horn (too much  :Biggrin:  ) we specialise in quality materials for decks and pergolas and have trucks in the western suburbs everyday. 
Please feel free to send though your materials list for a quote. 
Cheers, Daniel  Contact us - Demak - Your Outdoor Timber Specialists

----------


## Hinrik

Thank Daniel, Wil send thought my timber list as son as its all measured up.    
Pete.

----------

